# Transportation in Maricopa AZ



## 1netricks (Nov 1, 2021)

I am taking the Sunset Limited from New Orleans to Maricopa AZ. The train will arrive in Maricopa at 9:52 pm. It could be later than that if the train is running behind schedule. Once I arrive, I will need to get to my hotel in Chandler AZ.
My question is this. What form of transportation will be available in Maricopa at 10 pm or later that will take me to Chandler?


----------



## neroden (Nov 1, 2021)

Pre-reserve a taxi or limo. That's basically your only reasonable option.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 1, 2021)

You can take the dedicated shuttle to Phoenix's Sky Harbor airport, and from there take a cab/Uber/Lyft to Chandler, or try to catch a cab or rideshare to Chandler at Maricopa. They are a lot more plentiful at Sky Harbor.


----------



## TaseMeBro (Nov 10, 2021)

I was just able to do a mock booking/preschedule of an Uber between the Maricopa station and Chandler. Sceduling a 10pm pickup worked fine, and the rate was about $40 for an UberX (that's with the destination set as "Chandler", not anywhere more specific).


----------

